# Sweet 15 Birthday party



## itsbenniblack (Jun 24, 2011)

Had a great time meeting the girl and her family, i didn't understand everything until it was explained to me.
i really thought this young female was getting married but it is in her culture to do her 15th birthday really big.
celebration into being a woman. I was a little nervous because i had never done anything like this.


----------



## Brinr (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup it's called a quincenera. You did a pretty good job with it.


----------



## itsbenniblack (Jun 24, 2011)

thats it! i couldnt remember the actual name to save my life lol. and thank you very much.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 24, 2011)

a huge celebration only topped by a first wedding. It isn't uncustomary for a blue collar family to spend $20K on a quincenera (sp).


----------



## ariel_ (Jun 24, 2011)

To me the first and third pircture seems to be overexposed.  It seems her dress is too white making me squint.   I like the bokeh a lot on the first one.  my 2cents.  Nice shots overall.


----------



## itsbenniblack (Jun 24, 2011)

ariel_ said:


> To me the first and third pircture seems to be overexposed.  It seems her dress is too white making me squint.   I like the bokeh a lot on the first one.  my 2cents.  Nice shots overall.



thank you for the input i will work on editing that situation for the dress , i still have the raw files and once there approved then im sending the pics to print for a book album.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it just me or is there a small tint in the images? Maybe a little green/yellow.  Although the white looks pretty white.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 24, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> a huge celebration only topped by a first wedding. It isn't uncustomary for a blue collar family to spend $20K on a quincenera (sp).



Quinceanera with the squiggly accent over the n, if my 3 years of highschool spanish serves me right.  


You did a nice job, but my only nitpick is the background on the group shot.  I would either try to crop the right side of, as to rid the photo of the railing and blurred house, or try and add some blur to make it less obvious (gaussian blur). 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 24, 2011)

She's 15?! Wow, I would have guessed at least 19... Nice photos, but I agree that they are a tad over exposed


----------



## NikonME (Jun 24, 2011)

K8-90 said:


> She's 15?! Wow, I would have guessed at least 19... Nice photos, but I agree that they are a tad over exposed



Sounds like something a 25 year old pervert would say. 

"I swear, your honor, I thought she was 19!!"


----------

